# " It won't take no more Smoke after 4 hours..."  HORSE HOCKEY!!!



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2013)

There are frequent posts where a Newbie will ask, " How long should I apply Smoke to my Butt? " This will be followed by one or more folks answering, " It won't take no more Smoke after 4 hours. " 
Here's what's happening in your Smoker...
Smoke is made up of Gasses, some containing Nitrogen, Particles of assorted chemicals, most of which have a pleasant flavor, and some Tars and Oils. As the meat is being smoked many of these Gasses dissolve into the meats surface moisture. Since in the early stages this moisture can move in and out of the outer 1/4 to 1/2 inch of the meats surface we get flavor from these Gasses and in a chemical reaction between the Nitrogen Gas and the Myoglobin, the stuff that makes meat Red and does NOT contain any Blood, we get a permanent color change from red to pink. A Smoke Ring! During this chemical reaction the smoke Particles start building on the surface of the meat. Since they are too big to penetrate very far, the particles only accumulate on the surface with some of the smaller ones being carried an extremely short distance in with the surface liquids. Bottom line is Smoke is made up of many chemicals and gasses. The Gasses can combine with the meat juices, it will Absorb Smoke, and enter the meat until about 140*F(approx. 4 hours at 225-250°F) when the muscle fibers contract to the point that very little passes in or out...BUT...The flavorful smoke Particles will continue to built up on the surface, in other words it will continue to " Take Smoke ", as long as smoke is being applied to the meat.

So, no more " Smoke Ring " penetration after 140*F but " Smoke Flavor " will keep building until you remove the meat from the Smoke...JJ


----------



## seenred (Apr 23, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I can't remember how many Butt's I have smoked and have always believed*..." IT'S A SMOKER...IF THERE IS MEAT IN THERE. YOU SHOULD BE MAKING SMOKE! " *


AMEN, Brother!!  Preach It!!!

There are true words to live by...

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2013)

I like to think of it this way, Stick burners can't turn the smoke off. Some of the best smoked food I have had has come from stick burners. So with that said I usually smoke the entire time, unless I do something stupid like fall asleep and forget to reload whatever it is I am using to produce smoke!

I'd go live in a tent in the middle of nowhere if I could only smoke once a month!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea once a month is flat out criminal....  If my neighbors didn't like smoke i'd smoke EVERYDAY just because.  LOL


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Agreed....Meat take on smoke through the entire smoke. Maybe at a slower rate once it starts a good bark. Nontheless the smoke keeps kissing your butt as JJ said above throughout the smoke.....AGREED AND LOVIING IT!....RTB...


----------



## turnandburn (Apr 23, 2013)

i punch as much smoke up in there as she'll take...im no stranger to bark...i spray the heck outt of it and let that baby suck in more smoke, i normally roll smoke all the way until i think that bark needs to become bark again. she always turns out awesome..i often find myself fighting my wife off when i come into the house with whatever it is, be it brisket or butts...she just has to rip a piece of bark off...you know to hold her down until dinnsky comes out of the igloo and onto the slicing board or pulling pan...haha.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep... I love Smoooke... The Look of it... The Shmell of it... The Taste of it!...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 23, 2013)

Let him smell this smoke.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry.

Still think the exhaust fan in the bathroom would work.

T


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Now that i own a AMZNPS I absolutely can see smoking a butt for as many hours as it takes to cook it. When using wrapped chunks, I do go for a shorter smoke period but it's just a personal choice of a lighter smoke flavoring. I usually burn a chunk of oak along with a chunk of fruitwood, so that's quite a bit of smoke production compared to a AMZNPS.


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 23, 2013)

I also am a big fan of smoke. I throw smoke at everything the entire time.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 23, 2013)

Great speech my man!

I agree, no validity to the 4 hour smoke limit!

Sorry to hear about your neighbor...have they had any of the delicious meat coming off that smoker?  Perhaps that would change their attitude.

Bill


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel bad for all of the apartment dwellers that aren't allowed to have any type of charcoal or even gas grills...makes no sense, but electric is ok.


----------



## turnandburn (Apr 23, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I feel bad for all of the apartment dwellers that aren't allowed to have any type of charcoal or even gas grills...makes no sense, but electric is ok.


Hey I'm an apartment dweller...i have electric,gas,and a stick burner. Nobody seems to mind. Especially since im in Oklahoma and most of my neighbors r from Texas. The only thing they ask is "can we get a plate?" of course I say hells yeah!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, too bad you have to live like that, life is too short to put up with a neighbor's BS.


~Martin


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 23, 2013)

Chef....just take her a small plate of that smokey goodness and maybe she will change her mind!  Love to wear Smoke Perfume!!!

Kat


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 23, 2013)

We should all go to your place and talk to them for you......Maybe they  needs a good pork beating.............


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 24, 2013)

Apartment dwellers may want to consider a Smoking Gun, everyone would be happy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2013)

I have sent up Kielbasa and offered Bacon, Pulled Pork and to Smoke anything they want anytime...They said they don't like smoked food...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Some folks just are not agreeable...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 24, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have sent up Kielbasa and offered Bacon, Pulled Pork and to Smoke anything they want anytime...They said they don't like smoked food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2013)

You got it right Jimmy!!!!

The only time I'm not putting smoke on the meat is while it's in foil. Sometimes I even let it smoke while in foil, if I figure I don't feel like lighting it again after the foiling step is done.

I've been disputing that fact for years. Some say, you're wasting smoke after 4 hours, or after it hits 140 IT, Blah, Blah, Blah.

That's OK---I'll put smoke on it until it comes out of the smoker!!!

Bear


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 24, 2013)

I had the same problem till i took some meat over to the neighbor to sample , after that he was fine with it and i told him if he smells smoke to bring over some meat and i will smoke it along with mine ...........this has worked out great but also at the same time .......now he asks ever weekend if i am going to smoke !


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have sent up Kielbasa and offered Bacon, Pulled Pork and to Smoke anything they want anytime...They said they don't like smoked food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have a change with them......Too bad.....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> You got it right Jimmy!!!!
> 
> I've been disputing that fact for years. Some say, you're wasting smoke after 4 hours, or after it hits 140 IT, Blah, Blah, Blah.


I agree with you all also, but I do look at smoke as a seasoning and just like seasoning, there are many different kinds.  I choose from  what is available and smoke for the length of time to meet my individual taste.

  As I consider my hot smokers as ovens also, the smoke time may be from none at all to many hours, depending on the product.

Tom


----------



## roller (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep if its in the smoker that`s what its gettin !!!!!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Apr 24, 2013)

I have heard what Bear said, that certain meats won't really take on more smoke flavor after a certain temperature is reached.    I don't know how true that is, but that's what I heard.   Usually have the smoke going as long as its not foiled.

After being scolded (see below). What I meant to say was I have heard what Bear was disputing.  Bear had a post above saying "Some say, you are wasting your time after 4 hours . . ."  I was just saying that I have heard that too.   I was not trying to attribute the philosohy to Bear as it is clearly something he does not agree with.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 24, 2013)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> I have heard what Bear said, that certain meats won't really take on more smoke flavor after a certain temperature is reached.    I don't know how true that is, but that's what I heard.   Usually have the smoke going as long as its not foiled.


The temperature thing ONLY has to do w/ the smoke ring and when it stops.  Smoke  will continue to concentrate more on the outside of the meat if it's exposed to it  through out the whole process.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 24, 2013)

I certainly hope so or I wasted 124 of 128 hours smoking my ham.

T


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2013)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> *I have heard what Bear said, that certain meats won't really take on more smoke flavor after a certain temperature is reached. *    I don't know how true that is, but that's what I heard.   Usually have the smoke going as long as its not foiled.


Please change that---I never ever said that !!!!

I hope nobody reads that word for word, because Bear says the opposite. Bear's been disagreeing with people that think that for years!!!!

Like I said, I got smoke going in my smoker all the time, except when foiled, and sometimes even when foiled, so I don't have to put it out & relight it.

Bear


Mr T 59874 said:


> I certainly hope so or I wasted 124 of 128 hours smoking my ham.
> 
> T


LOL---You didn't waste a minute of that precious smoke!!!

Bear


----------



## wade (Apr 24, 2013)

Depends on the smoke. When smoking for long periods only with wood the bark on the meat can get a little too bitter. It will continue to take some smoke after 4 hours but with certain woods I would tend to wrap it in foil after 4 or 5 hours smoking and then continue to let it cook protected. Everyone has their own preferences I guess...

Kathryn - I have found the perfect present for you ... http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Demeter-Fragrance/Holy-Smoke-10174.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2013)

Personally I have never gotten bitter tasting meat from smoking too long. That comes from smoke being too heavy, and it doesn't take long to happen.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---You didn't waste a minute of that precious smoke!!!
> 
> Bear


----------



## wade (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep. As I said - It depends on the smoke


----------



## frosty (Apr 24, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have sent up Kielbasa and offered Bacon, Pulled Pork and to Smoke anything they want anytime...They said they don't like smoked food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am trying to remain calm, and do not want to freak out.  Peaceful thoughts, "only one man's opionion", etc.  BUT it ain't easy!!!!!


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 24, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have sent up Kielbasa and offered Bacon, Pulled Pork and to Smoke anything they want anytime...They said they don't like smoked food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That settles it they are definitely not in their right mind! I would let you q for me any time, and possibly bug you for secrets every now and then if you were my neighbor.

But I am a firm believer in rolling smoke the entire time, and letting the meat do its thing without mopping,basting, etc. Once the meat goes in the cooker is not opened again until I am pulling it out. I have always have great deep smokey flavors in the meat.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 24, 2013)

Amen!!

Jimmies Back!

You crack me up, try bribing your neighbor with some good eats

Jimmy I believe the 4 hour rule may have originated from the amount of smoke penetration.

I am guessing that after 4 hours of smoke during cooking, the smoke will not penetrate any further, however the particles do keep forming on the bark as long as you add smoke but the penetration stops.(Sort of like when you get married)

I believe this is true for hot smoking, not really sure about cold smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like to think of it this way, Stick burners can't turn the smoke off. Some of the best smoked food I have had has come from stick burners. So with that said I usually smoke the entire time, unless I do something stupid like fall asleep and forget to reload whatever it is I am using to produce smoke!
> 
> I'd go live in a tent in the middle of nowhere if I could only smoke once a month!


Actually you can come pretty close to turning off the smoke, I can do a Pit Loin with nearly no smoke flavor or tbs at all burning sticks.


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 24, 2013)

I can feel for both JJ and his neighbor. Just a tough situation all the way around. Need a stack that extends above the roof line or tap into and vent out through the septic vent


----------



## plj (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Chef JimmyJ*
> 
> I have been limiting my smokes to once a month...
> 
> ...


Chef, if you get in a bind you can smoke at my place, I dont have any neighbors. About an hours drive from Hburg. Bring all your smokers and use mine too if you want.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2013)

plj said:


> Chef, if you get in a bind you can smoke at my place, I dont have any neighbors. About an hours drive from Hburg. Bring all your smokers and use mine too if you want.


Maybe you could teach JJ all about "Cow-tipping" while he's there???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 24, 2013)

My neighbors just wait at the end of the driveway with empty plates.........


----------



## donr (Apr 25, 2013)

Why does the neighbor freak out?  Thinks you're burning the place down, smoke in their apartment, is there a health issue (asthma, etc), generally grumpy?

I would ask nicely for them to let you know when they are not there.  That way you may pick up an extra day here & there.

Don


----------



## sqwib (Apr 25, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have sent up Kielbasa and offered Bacon, Pulled Pork and to Smoke anything they want anytime...They said they don't like smoked food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I was your neighbor.

Dude after meeting you and your family I wanted to visit more often and share some good food and drink, my Brother asks about you all the time.

Funny story, were having an 80th and 75th for my mom and dad and I was asked for some addresses for the invitations... so I send them to my sister.

Well my brother gets a call the next day from my sister asking *WHO IS CHEFJIMMIE!!*

True story.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 25, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have sent up Kielbasa and offered Bacon, Pulled Pork and to Smoke anything they want anytime...They said they don't like smoked food...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I was your neighbor.

Dude after meeting you and your family I wanted to visit more often and share some good food and drink, my Brother asks about you all the time.

Funny story, were having an 80th and 75th for my mom and dad and I was asked for some addresses for the invitations... so I send them to my sister.

Well my brother gets a call the next day from my sister asking *WHO IS CHEF JIMMY!!*

True story.


----------



## sound1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> You got it right Jimmy!!!!
> 
> The only time I'm not putting smoke on the meat is while it's in foil. Sometimes I even let it smoke while in foil, if I figure I don't feel like lighting it again after the foiling step is done.
> 
> ...


I had a guy up here explain that the butt will only take smoke up to the stall. He said at that point the meat starts to expel moisture (Causing evaporative cooling and the stall) and smoke cannot penetrate the higher pressure in the meat. Kinda made sense, then I asked what happens after the stall, I got the deer in the headlights look 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and a "I never thought about that" comment.

So, by his logic, a cold smoke would go as long as you want.

Me, other than a little dry time, if it's in the smoker it's gettin smoke.

I guess I'm lucky. If the wind is blowing the wrong way, all I get is more mouths to feed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> I had a guy up here explain that the butt will only take smoke up to the stall. He said at that point the meat starts to expel moisture (Causing evaporative cooling and the stall) and smoke cannot penetrate the higher pressure in the meat. Kinda made sense, then I asked what happens after the stall, I got the deer in the headlights look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you ran into a self-proclaimed Scientist !!!

Around here, the only neighbor close enough to smell my smokes, is my Son, as I often get a whiff of his smokes. Then the phone rings----"Whatcha Smokin' ???"

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2013)

plj said:


> Chef, if you get in a bind you can smoke at my place, I dont have any neighbors. About an hours drive from Hburg. Bring all your smokers and use mine too if you want.


Thanks for the offer. I have nothing in the works right now...JJ


donr said:


> Why does the neighbor freak out?  Thinks you're burning the place down, smoke in their apartment, is there a health issue (asthma, etc), generally grumpy?
> 
> I would ask nicely for them to let you know when they are not there.  That way you may pick up an extra day here & there.
> 
> Don


Don, There is now health issues. They said they sell Antique Dolls on Ebay and the wood smoke is getting on the dolls. They advertise a Smoke Free Environment....Here is the Kicker...THEY SMOKE LIKE TRAINS!!!  I asked when was a good time for me to smoke...He said NEVER!...JJ


SQWIB said:


> Wish I was your neighbor.
> 
> Dude after meeting you and your family I wanted to visit more often and share some good food and drink, my Brother asks about you all the time.
> 
> ...


That's Funny. I had a good day as well. I am heading over to NJ beginning of June. House is 1 hour North of Philly up NJ Tp to exit 10 then NW a couple miles. I still wish to get together again...JJ


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank god none of my neighbors care..... course I do usually pass out ziploc baggies of meat after a smoke, so that may have something to do with it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





However I did scare the crap out of one neighbor last Thanksgiving. I fired up my smoker at 5:00 AM to get the turkey on by 6:00. Apperantly he was asleep and some of the smoke had filtered into his house and he woke up smelling smoke. He ran all around his house looking for a fire, then stepped into his back yard and saw me tending the smoker. I felt bad so I took him over a turkey leg and some brest meat later... lol.


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 25, 2013)

More time in smoke = more flavor ........ Duh

When I see a post stating "smoke does not penetrate after 4hrs or after 165 degrees". I just move on and think that some day they will figure out what they are missing out on........

That last place we lived my neighbors would poke their heads over and start asking what time dinner was. I would tell them the time and the side dish they were listed to bring with them. We had some great feasts that way  :biggrin:

Now where I live ........well 20 acers puts a lot of distance between me and my neighbors....... I just have to make sure to invite the owner of the land and the father of my wife to dinner, or at least have a bag ready for pick up. I also need to let him know when I fire up just in case he wants to add to the cook......

As for the neighbor.....it sounds like you are building the right connections to get this resolved in the proper manor. Besides does it have anything in your deed saying no smoking in it?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2013)

Only restriction in the Deed is Electric Only on second or third floor. I am not unsympathetic to him not caring for the smoke smell and getting into his Apt if no wind. But to say I CAN'T SMOKE EVER! Is plain BS. As I said I will be going to NJ for a few or so months but now Casey (Ski302) is saying she is not looking forward to going through the summer with having to road trip to get Ribs, Kielbasa and PP. I think a Smokin-it with the 1" Vent will help but they are pricier for a smaller than MES40 smoker...JJ


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 25, 2013)

"

Don, There is now health issues. They said they sell Antique Dolls on Ebay and the wood smoke is getting on the dolls. They advertise a Smoke Free Environment....Here is the Kicker...THEY SMOKE LIKE TRAINS!!!  I asked when was a good time for me to smoke...He said NEVER!...JJ"







Keep an eye on them!  That just ain't normal.  They may be some type of new supervillans!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 26, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Only restriction in the Deed is Electric Only on second or third floor. I am not unsympathetic to him not caring for the smoke smell and getting into his Apt if no wind. But to say I CAN'T SMOKE EVER! Is plain BS. As I said I will be going to NJ for a few or so months but now Casey (Ski302) is saying she is not looking forward to going through the summer with having to road trip to get Ribs, Kielbasa and PP. I think a Smokin-it with the 1" Vent will help but they are pricier for a smaller than MES40 smoker...JJ


I guess I can be kind of a jerk sometimes, or most times, so this one comes easy to me, but wrt your neighbors, I'd tell them to take a flying leap.    You have gone out of your way to be reasonable and neighborly, but in the end, you are doing nothing wrong.  From what you've said, you are well within the rules/restrictions, so they just have to deal with it.

Being the nice guy that I am, their militant attitude about it would lead me to finding more things to smoke on a much more frequent basis.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2013)

Demosthenes9 said:


> I guess I can be kind of a jerk sometimes, or most times, so this one comes easy to me, but wrt your neighbors, I'd tell them to take a flying leap.    You have gone out of your way to be reasonable and neighborly, but in the end, you are doing nothing wrong.  From what you've said, you are well within the rules/restrictions, so they just have to deal with it.
> 
> Being the nice guy that I am, their militant attitude about it would lead me to finding more things to smoke on a much more frequent basis.


Ha Ha...we are so much alike on this.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Apr 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Please change that---I never ever said that !!!!
> 
> I hope nobody reads that word for word, because Bear says the opposite. Bear's been disagreeing with people that think that for years!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry Bear, I changed my post.  As you can see, I was not trying to say that _you _think that there is no reason to smoke more than 4 hours or after it reaches a certain temp.  My only intention was to state that I too had heard the "some people say" type comment about smoke not penetrating after a certain IT.   Sorry for the confusion.  Would not want to poke a Bear.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 30, 2013)

I go bear hunting w/ a stick and leave the stick at home...lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2013)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Sorry Bear, I changed my post.  As you can see, I was not trying to say that _you _think that there is no reason to smoke more than 4 hours or after it reaches a certain temp.  My only intention was to state that I too had heard the "some people say" type comment about smoke not penetrating after a certain IT.   Sorry for the confusion.  Would not want to poke a Bear.


Thank You,

My thought is, there is no such thing as too much light smoke, and the longer the better, but NO HEAVY SMOKE !!!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 30, 2013)

I look at smoking foods like ordering a latte, what flavor and how many shots of espresso would you like?

Tom


----------

